
The Profound Weakness of the .NET OSS Ecosystem - Aaronontheweb
http://www.aaronstannard.com/post/2014/07/03/The-Profound-Weakness-of-the-NET-OSS-Ecosystem.aspx
======
BTurkE
I get your message - that it's not about the platform, it's about the
community getting lazy. And lazy is the key word here ... are all of these
.NET devs out there hacking away at line-of-business CRUD apps really not
capable of more? Is it that these things aren't being done or they are not
being shared?

Originally I thought your piece was going to be solely negative, but I like
the way you finished with a call-to-arms. You're right, .NET is a great
platform and deserves better. Let's organize and build something worth porting
the other direction :)

------
badman_ting
This is what mealy-mouthed "best tool for the job" rhetoric misses. Different
platforms have different communities with different people in them, who place
emphasis on different aspects of development.

My personal hunch is that the things that get in your way as a developer on
Windows add up and become very frustrating. So, good devs either get tired of
this or don't want to deal with it in the first place. The rest of them wait
for an open-source solution, rewrite it in C#, and prepend the name with an
"N".

------
dozzie
Open source doesn't happen much on Windows. It mostly happens on Linux, _BSD
and Macs, where_ free* and _fully-featured_ developer tools (including usable
command line) were easily accessible for years.

.NET, on the other hand, is running pretty much only on Windows (I keep
hearing that Mono is still not a production-ready thing). Don't expect people
to write OSS for a platform they can't use for themselves. You have just
chosen badly your environment for backend servers.

------
CmonDev
Can't some of those problems be solved with something like NServiceBus and
0MQ? Aren't F# MailBoxProcessors similar to Scala's Akka?

